# Tappan tomorrow



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

Gonna hit Tappan tomorrow and shore fish a few spots I know. Will post results, hopefully good ones.


----------



## Skippy (Dec 2, 2009)

Good luck.. Not every night but have caught some nice ones casting at night along 250. Swims, Rogue's and Mc Sticks. The windier the better.


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

Fished either minnow and jig and minnow from 0730-1130 along 250 at the first underpass and never had a bump.


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

jig those bridges at evening say 4;30 to about 8pm.


----------



## Tinknocker1 (May 13, 2013)

the first over pass is legendary like the second bridge on 799 or Piedmont road bed lol


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

The lake is down around 5 feet, and was as smooth as glass all morning.


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

Tinknocker1 said:


> the first over pass is legendary like the second bridge on 799 or Piedmont road bed lol


Yep, and when the fish are there it's combat fishing. I stay away from em....


----------



## Skippy (Dec 2, 2009)

That's why I don't even think of fishing around any of the bridge's.


----------



## Tinknocker1 (May 13, 2013)

Specwar said:


> The lake is down around 5 feet, and was as smooth as glass all morning.


they pulled the cork on Piedmont and Tappan with all the rain this fall the struggle is real for the COE


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

I first fished this lake in 1957 and grew up about 3 miles as the crow flies from it. Very aware of the overpass outlaws that fish on top of each other. Used to catch the biggest and most Walleye up around the gas line and old road bed East of the marina back in the 60's and 70's. Still a good lake but the traffic on it has taken its toll over the years.


----------

